# James R. Senft's "Tapper" Plans?



## dnp101677 (Apr 20, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get the plans for this engine?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Deferr (Apr 20, 2011)

They are in Senft's book "Miniature Ringbom Engines". I included a link below for the Moriya Press website. I believe they are the publisher. If you are interested in stirling engines, I highly recommend the book. There are 2 other Ringbom engine plans included as well as a good conceptual description of their operation. That is the book I am using to build mine.

http://www.moriya-press.com/miniature_ringbom_engines.html


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi ,Its also available from Camden Miniature Steam Services in the U.K
Best wishes Frazer


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 20, 2011)

I believe these are basically self publishes By Dr Senf or he owns Moriya press. 
dealers list here http://www.moriya-press.com/where_to_purchase.html
tin


----------



## deverett (Apr 26, 2011)

Tapper was serialised in Model Engineer many moons ago, probably sometime in the 90's.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is a link to a build I did last winter. It was my version of the Ringbom. They turned out and run quite well.
I still plan on putting one for sale to help out our local animal shelter.
Ringbom build.


----------

